
Boeing’s Biggest Bird Leaves the Nest - alexandros
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/02/boeing-747-8-first-flight/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
ohashi
>Boeing says the 747-8 will have 16 percent more cargo capacity, 17 percent
lower fuel costs and 16 percent lower operating costs than the 747-400.

How do you think this is calculated? Does fuel costs get included in operating
cost? Is the 17% lower fuel costs absolute or per unit?

~~~
hga
As far as I know, by looking at things that can be modeled and measured, e.g.
drag and engine output per unit of fuel. Also, a better autopilot can run the
plane in a more lean fashion while cruising at high altitude.

Operators are _acutely_ aware of fuel costs, it's the biggest and most
unpredictable variable cost they face. They will often use the futures market
to lock in acceptable prices for fuel.

Hmmm, I'm not sure about the operating costs, but I'd guess they're separate
from the fuel costs. The decrease would represent things like less people
overall needed to run the craft, lower maintenance due to newer and more
reliable components (for example, when you go from direct linkages to fly by
wire there's many less moving parts), better technique from lessons learn
applied to all of the above, etc. etc.

I'd expect the 17% lower fuel costs would have to apply to each plane,
measured for equivalent flight profiles (X cargo transported from X to Z).

